# Ricordati che devi morire!



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Non trovate che la cultura attuale operi una rimozione della morte preoccupante che diventa un togliere valore alla vita?
Mi spiego.
Quando si dà la notizia della morte di qualcuno si reagisce tutti come se fosse sempre un evento inaspettato. Ho visto gente domandarsi "Come mai?" per la morte dinonni ultranovantenni.
Non parlo dei parenti stretti che, ovviamente provano dolore, ma di estranei che reagiscono come se la morte fosse una sfortuna che è toccata a qualcuno particolarmente sfortunato e non come la fine naturale di tutti.
Ma quel che mi pare la conseguenza di tutta questa rimozione è il vivere la vita senza saper dare valore né alle piccole né alle grandi cose.
E' una mia impressione?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non trovate che la cultura attuale operi una rimozione della morte preoccupante che diventa un togliere valore alla vita?
> Mi spiego.
> Quando si dà la notizia della morte di qualcuno si reagisce tutti come se fosse sempre un evento inaspettato. Ho visto gente domandarsi "Come mai?" per la morte dinonni ultranovantenni.
> Non parlo dei parenti stretti che, ovviamente provano dolore, ma di estranei che reagiscono come se la morte fosse una sfortuna che è toccata a qualcuno particolarmente sfortunato e non come la fine naturale di tutti.
> ...


Chi passa la vita con la testa abbassata a brucare l'erbetta, si stupisce di qualsiasi cosa veda quando la alza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chi passa la vita con la testa abbassata a brucare l'erbetta, si stupisce di qualsiasi cosa veda quando la alza.


Ricordati che devi morire...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non trovate che la cultura attuale operi una rimozione della morte preoccupante che diventa un togliere valore alla vita?
> Mi spiego.
> Quando si dà la notizia della morte di qualcuno si reagisce tutti come se fosse sempre un evento inaspettato. Ho visto gente domandarsi "Come mai?" per la morte dinonni ultranovantenni.
> Non parlo dei parenti stretti che, ovviamente provano dolore, ma di estranei che reagiscono come se la morte fosse una sfortuna che è toccata a qualcuno particolarmente sfortunato e non come la fine naturale di tutti.
> ...


 mica vero...mio nonno ha 93 anni e mi chiedo come faccia ad essere ancora vivo...per carità, viva ancora per tanto...


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non trovate che la cultura attuale operi una rimozione della morte preoccupante che diventa un togliere valore alla vita?
> Mi spiego.
> Quando si dà la notizia della morte di qualcuno si reagisce tutti come se fosse sempre un evento inaspettato. Ho visto gente domandarsi "Come mai?" per la morte dinonni ultranovantenni.
> Non parlo dei parenti stretti che, ovviamente provano dolore, ma di estranei che reagiscono come se la morte fosse una sfortuna che è toccata a qualcuno particolarmente sfortunato e non come la fine naturale di tutti.
> ...



Hai fatto caso che dopo la morte, il defunto e' stato sempre bello/buono/bravo? ... sembra che nessuno abbia piu' voglia di parlarne male  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dimenticando di quanto carogna fosse stato ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






In tema al 3D:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=AI96e1vGvpk





​


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2008)

se ne parlava di là nel mio thread....che è? Post" Pranzo di Natale" omnia animalia trista sunt?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se ne parlava di là nel mio thread....che è? Post" Pranzo di Natale" omnia animalia trista sunt?


 Io non lo trovo triste, ma un incentivo a vivere le cose "vere".


----------



## Rebecca (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non trovate che la cultura attuale operi una rimozione della morte preoccupante che diventa un togliere valore alla vita?
> Mi spiego.
> Quando si dà la notizia della morte di qualcuno si reagisce tutti come se fosse sempre un evento inaspettato. Ho visto gente domandarsi "Come mai?" per la morte dinonni ultranovantenni.
> Non parlo dei parenti stretti che, ovviamente provano dolore, ma di estranei che reagiscono come se la morte fosse una sfortuna che è toccata a qualcuno particolarmente sfortunato e non come la fine naturale di tutti.
> ...


Beh, credo sia l'istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Rebecca (27 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non trovate che la cultura attuale operi una rimozione della morte preoccupante che diventa un togliere valore alla vita?
> Mi spiego.
> Quando si dà la notizia della morte di qualcuno si reagisce tutti come se fosse sempre un evento inaspettato. Ho visto gente domandarsi "Come mai?" per la morte dinonni ultranovantenni.
> Non parlo dei parenti stretti che, ovviamente provano dolore, ma di estranei che reagiscono come se la morte fosse una sfortuna che è toccata a qualcuno particolarmente sfortunato e non come la fine naturale di tutti.
> ...


Credo che chiedersi "oh, come mai?" anche di persone molto anziane, sia in fondo anche dare un valore alla vita umana. Non è che perchè sono vecchie, allora lo si accetti del tutto... Lo si accetta meglio, questo sì. E' comunque una perdita. Mica diresti all'amico che ha subito il lutto... "tanto era vecchio..."


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ma soprattutto "Pentiti e ricordati che devi morire"


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Credo che chiedersi "oh, come mai?" anche di persone molto anziane, sia in fondo anche dare un valore alla vita umana. Non è che perchè sono vecchie, allora lo si accetti del tutto... Lo si accetta meglio, questo sì. E' comunque una perdita. *Mica diresti all'amico che ha subito il lutto... "tanto era vecchio..*."


No ma che la sua vita l'ha fatta si.

Ma per un vecchio e' una perdita naturale... ha fatto il suo corso, la vita lo fa


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2008)

*bah...*

Anche a costo di essere banale confermo la convinzione che la civiltà occidentale, massimamente quella attuale, vive in una continua rimozione della morte come evento terribile e castigatorio... mentre non é altro che la conclusione naturale della parabola esistenziale, che senso avrebbe la vita senza la morte? In fondo l'evoluzione non é stata possibile tgrazie alla continua morte e rinascita? 
Si nasce mortali, sappiamo di avere un'aspettativa di vita e viviamo con proiezioni, progetti e finalità che spesso ci sopravvivono. Certo le si intraprende in previsione dei figli, dei discendenti futuri, ma spesso questa progettualità futurista ci porta a non vedere che il nostro tempo passa e fatalmente arriva alla fine.
Non si tratta di vita e morte ma solo del fatto che noi abbiamo un tempo... e dovremmo pensare che ogni volta che lo sprechiamo buttiamo ben più che del denaro... buttiamo qualcosa che niente e nessuno ci potrà mai più rendere; la vita non dà interessi, é il solo capitale che abbiamo e che é destinato all'esaurimento.  Come impiegarlo dipende da noi, e rimuovere la concezione della morte o, della fine del nostro tempo, é la maniera più stupida di vivere nella finzione.
Perfino la ricerca esasperata del giovanilismo estetico é un esorcismo che non funziona col tempo che ci é destinato e finché non ci sarà una efficace ingegneria genetica, inutile tirare, lisciare, levigare la buccia, l'interno avrà sempre l'artrosi, la senescenza, l'erosione, la consunzione, la deambulazione della vecchiezza, strada a senso unico verso la nostra fine.
Sembra triste, ma in fondo, sarebbe veramente una fortuna sopravvivere al nostro tempo, alla nostra parabola? Avete mai pensato che a 50-60 anni non potreste mai fare quello che facevate a 20 anche avendone il vigore... é la testa maturata dall'esperienza che ve lo impedirebbe.
Ma forse sono io che ho una visuale da pessimista... seppure ...
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Gennaio 2009)

Per anni, decine di anni, ho avuto la fissa di "ricordarmi che devo morire". Oggi ho la fissa di "ricordarmi che devo vivere" e vivo meglio.


----------



## Nobody (2 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non trovate che la cultura attuale operi una rimozione della morte preoccupante che diventa un togliere valore alla vita?
> Mi spiego.
> Quando si dà la notizia della morte di qualcuno si reagisce tutti come se fosse sempre un evento inaspettato. Ho visto gente domandarsi "Come mai?" per la morte dinonni ultranovantenni.
> Non parlo dei parenti stretti che, ovviamente provano dolore, ma di estranei che reagiscono come se la morte fosse una sfortuna che è toccata a qualcuno particolarmente sfortunato e non come la fine naturale di tutti.
> ...


Noi siamo abitati da una doppia soggettività. Una impersonata dal nostro Io... fa programmi, progetti, instaura relazioni, amori, si proietta nel futuro... in una parola, costruisce senso.
L'altra ci prevede come "impiegati della specie", specie la cui vita si alimenta con la nascita e la morte dei singoli individui. Noi siamo soliti rimuovere questa seconda soggettività, a motivo della sua insensatezza se guardata dal punto di vista dell'individuo... anche se poi è lei a regolare il decorso della nostra vita nella sua ineluttabile carenza di senso. Per questo e non per altro sono nate le religioni, tutte le religioni, per garantire la sopravvivenza di un senso oltre la morte. E sotto questo profilo le religioni hanno aiutato l'umanità a non estinguersi, suicidandosi nella rinuncia o nella disperazione.
Anche se la sapienza greca con Eschilo ci spiega bene che si tratta solo di cieche speranze.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Gennaio 2009)

Molti hai scritto giusto... pero' capita, come ha scritto Persa, che qualcuno sentendo della morte di una persona neanche piu' tanto giovane, si domandi  "come mai?" come se la morte fosse un evento straordinario... piu' che rimozione mi sa di dissociazione con la realta


----------



## Nobody (2 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti hai scritto giusto... pero' capita, come ha scritto Persa, che qualcuno sentendo della morte di una persona neanche piu' tanto giovane, si domandi "come mai?" come se la morte fosse un evento straordinario... *piu' che rimozione mi sa di dissociazione con la realta*.


Siamo in una macchina infernale. Chiunque sia stato a definirla... Dio, Casualità... ce l'ha fatta. Ha vinto su tutta la linea. L'ha studiata in modo sottile, perfetto. È il suo capolavoro.
Perché un bambino che non conosciamo nasce con una malattia che lo ridurrà per tutta la vita sulla carrozzella con il cervello di un bambino di tre mesi? Perché proprio lui e non il proprio figlio? Magari perchè devi perderlo mentre attraversa la strada e viene investito da un'auto pirata? La risposta? Non c'è un senso. Alcun senso. 
Non c'è un senso alla vita, non c'è un senso alla gioia, non c'è un senso (e una definizione) di amore... non c'è un Criterio che possa definire l'esistenza in modo univoco... così come non c'è senso al suo inizio e alla sua fine. Non c'è senso al dolore, non c'è senso alla morte. 
Ecco perchè morto dio, come diceva Nietzsche, la società odierna *deve* rimuovere la morte.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Siamo in una macchina infernale. Chiunque sia stato a definirla... Dio, Casualità... ce l'ha fatta. Ha vinto su tutta la linea. L'ha studiata in modo sottile, perfetto. È il suo capolavoro.
> Perché un bambino che non conosciamo nasce con una malattia che lo ridurrà per tutta la vita sulla carrozzella con il cervello di un bambino di tre mesi? Perché proprio lui e non il proprio figlio? Magari perchè devi perderlo mentre attraversa la strada e viene investito da un'auto pirata? La risposta? Non c'è un senso. Alcun senso.
> Non c'è un senso alla vita, non c'è un senso alla gioia, non c'è un senso (e una definizione) di amore... non c'è un Criterio che possa definire l'esistenza in modo univoco... così come non c'è senso al suo inizio e alla sua fine. Non c'è senso al dolore, non c'è senso alla morte.
> Ecco perchè morto dio, come diceva Nietzsche, la società odierna *deve* rimuovere la morte.


Onestamente trovo il nesso tra il non esserci senso e il rimuovere la morte... anche se rimuovi la morte la vita non acquistera' automaticamente senso.
Se poi devo essere proprio sincera e' la morte che da senso alla vita perche' la rende finita...


----------



## Nobody (2 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente trovo il nesso tra il non esserci senso e il rimuovere la morte... anche se rimuovi la morte la vita non acquistera' *automaticamente* senso.
> Se poi devo essere proprio sincera e' la morte che da senso alla vita perche' la rende finita...


Senza morte verrebbe meno la vacuità di ciò che puoi aver costruito con impegno e fatica. Ciò sarebbe condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente, a dare un senso. Quindi si, non automaticamente... ma lo renderebbe possibile.
Sull'ultima tua frase... è il pensiero che Omero mette nella testa di Achille. E' un bel pensiero, ma non lo condivido.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente trovo il nesso tra il non esserci senso e il rimuovere la morte... anche se rimuovi la morte la vita non acquistera' automaticamente senso.
> Se poi devo essere proprio sincera* e' la morte che da senso alla vita perche' la rende finita...*


ma perchè la vita non ha un senso proprio, semplicemente per quello che facciamo quando la viviamo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Senza morte verrebbe meno la vacuità di ciò che puoi aver costruito con impegno e fatica. Ciò sarebbe condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente, a dare un senso. Quindi si, non automaticamente... ma lo renderebbe possibile.
> Sull'ultima tua frase... è il pensiero che Omero mette nella testa di Achille. E' un bel pensiero, ma non lo condivido.


ciao MM...buone feste fatte. Come va?
che gioia leggerti qui


----------



## Nobody (2 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao MM...buone feste fatte. Come va?
> che gioia leggerti qui


 Grazie EA... anche a te. Va bene. Come sempre...


----------



## Nobody (2 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma perchè la vita non ha un senso proprio, *semplicemente per quello che facciamo quando la viviamo*?


 Trovare il senso della vita solo nella pura azione, insomma. Sei una vera nichilista.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Trovare il senso della vita solo nella pura azione, insomma. Sei una vera nichilista.


non so se sono nichilista o meno. Io credo che ci sia qualcosa dopo la fine del corpo ma mi rendo anche conto che è qualcosa di talmente grande da non essere percepibile dalla mente umana.
le azioni che tutti vedono e che sono per gli altri il metro di giudizio verso di noi sono quelle che compiamo in vita


----------



## Nobody (2 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non so se sono nichilista o meno. Io credo che ci sia qualcosa dopo la fine del corpo ma mi rendo anche conto che è qualcosa di talmente grande da non essere percepibile dalla mente umana.
> *le azioni che tutti vedono e che sono per gli altri il metro di giudizio verso di noi sono quelle che compiamo in vita*


Ok, ma questo poco o niente ha a che fare col senso o con la sua perdita. In ogni caso, se davvero credi in Dio, per te il mondo e la vita sono pieni di senso.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Gennaio 2009)

Bentornato Moltimodi.


----------



## Nobody (2 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bentornato Moltimodi.


 Grazie giobbe, bentrovato!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Gennaio 2009)

che bello rileggerti, perozzino!! e subito in un post interessante.
Io non so tanto che dire... la morte la considero un naturalissimo ciclo della vita e PER ME non la temo affatto.
Certo che se sento di un 90enne che muore non ne resto colpita ma se sento di un coetaneo di mia madre (74) mi vien da dire: cacchio, non era tanto vecchio..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ecco, mi spaventa orrendamente la morte di persone che amo e davanti a un cadavere (ne ho visti alcuni negli anni) rimango stranita, confusa anche se so che è solo un passaggio.
A me salva sapere che (credere di sapere..) che è solo un passaggio per altri lidi.

Non ne ho la certezza ma mal che vada mi auguro sia solo un lunghissimo sonno..un po' infantile come visione ma tant'è-

invece mi chiedo spesso come certe persone possano convivere con realtà dolorosissime e non desiderare di morire. Questo mi sembra strano..

Poi forse il fatto di leggere e vedere la morte così abbondantemente intorno a noi ci crea una confidenza con essa che a volte rasenta l'indifferenza..


----------



## Lettrice (2 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Senza morte verrebbe meno la vacuità di ciò che puoi aver costruito con impegno e fatica.* Ciò sarebbe condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente, a dare un senso. Quindi si, non automaticamente... ma lo renderebbe possibile.
> Sull'ultima tua frase... è il pensiero che Omero mette nella testa di Achille. E' un bel pensiero, ma non lo condivido.


Solo che non ne vedresti mai la fine... sarebbe un costruire eterno e son sicura che con l'eternita' davanti il costruire verrebbe rimandato fino al non costruire proprio... 

La fine, la morte dovrebbe farti apprezzare anche il ***** di sole che sorge ogni santa mattina, perche' un giorno forse non lo vedrai piu', o non lo vedrai allo stesso modo... chi sa...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma perchè la vita non ha un senso proprio, semplicemente per quello che facciamo quando la viviamo?


Guarda la vita per me non ha senso, morte o non morte... ma se sapessi di avere l'eternita' davanti ogni azione perderebbe anche il suo fascino


----------



## Lettrice (2 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma questo poco o niente ha a che fare col senso o con la sua perdita. In ogni caso, se davvero credi in Dio, per te il mondo e la vita sono pieni di senso.


Se credi in Dio anche la morte sarebbe piena di senso... 

Io non credo a un chapas, la vita e' pura casualita' la morte pure... ma per quello che so e' che ora ci sono se domani una macchina mi dovesse tranciare in pieno non ci sarei piu'.
Fine


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ricordati che devi morire...


Eh, mo' mo 'o seggno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie giobbe, bentrovato!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo che non ne vedresti mai la fine... sarebbe un costruire eterno e son sicura che con l'eternita' davanti il costruire verrebbe rimandato fino al non costruire proprio...
> 
> La fine, la morte dovrebbe farti apprezzare anche il ***** di sole che sorge ogni santa mattina, perche' un giorno forse non lo vedrai piu', o non lo vedrai allo stesso modo... chi sa...


Per me il senso della vita è nel ...vivere.
Il sole che sorge e tramonta e la possibilità di godere ogni giorno di questa e altra bellezza, l'avere un corpo che funziona, lo stancarsi, il riposarsi, il dormire, mangiare e ...tutto il resto sono già una gioia.
Poi le relazioni valide che si riescono a stabilire e pure il dolore che ti fa apprezzare la sua assenza...
Poi la vita è una sorpresa continua.
Boh a* me piace vivere anche perché so che devo morire e quello che vivo lo devo apprezzare...perché ci sono.*


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Gennaio 2009)

per me nulla di tutto questo...se avessi potuto scegliere avrei deciso di non vivere...nessuna tragedia greca, solo che per me la vita in generale non ha senso e non ha senso viverla...se ci capita di averla ce la dobbiamo tenere e punto, come va va...


----------



## Old dolcenera (4 Gennaio 2009)

Italia1 ha detto:


> per me nulla di tutto questo...se avessi potuto scegliere avrei deciso di non vivere...nessuna tragedia greca, solo che per me la vita in generale non ha senso e non ha senso viverla...se ci capita di averla ce la dobbiamo tenere e punto, come va va...


Appunto, il senso c'è ed è unico, ovvero tenercela come riusciamo e come ci viene.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me il senso della vita è nel ...vivere.
> Il sole che sorge e tramonta e la possibilità di godere ogni giorno di questa e altra bellezza, l'avere un corpo che funziona, lo stancarsi, il riposarsi, il dormire, mangiare e ...tutto il resto sono già una gioia.
> Poi le relazioni valide che si riescono a stabilire e pure il dolore che ti fa apprezzare la sua assenza...
> Poi la vita è una sorpresa continua.
> Boh a* me piace vivere anche perché so che devo morire e quello che vivo lo devo apprezzare...perché ci sono.*


Una fresca, fresca da Kung Fu Panda... yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mistery but now its a gift, that's why is called _present_...

Dai a me e' piaciuta tanto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una fresca, fresca da Kung Fu Panda... yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mistery but now its a gift, that's why is called _present_...
> 
> Dai a me e' piaciuta tanto


 Bellissimo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vado a mettere il pane in forno...


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao perozzina, ciao Persa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao perozzina, ciao Persa!


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> SNon c'è un senso alla vita, non c'è un senso alla gioia, non c'è un senso (e una definizione) di amore... non c'è un Criterio che possa definire l'esistenza in modo univoco... così come non c'è senso al suo inizio e alla sua fine. Non c'è senso al dolore, non c'è senso alla morte.
> Ecco perchè morto dio, come diceva Nietzsche, la società odierna *deve* rimuovere la morte.


La società odierna rimuove la morte perchè rimuove il dolore. Perché il dolore ci rende consapevoli. Ed è più consolatorio passare la vita dicendo che nulla ha un senso piuttosto che faticare a cercarlo...


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me il senso della vita è nel ...vivere.
> Il sole che sorge e tramonta e la possibilità di godere ogni giorno di questa e altra bellezza, l'avere un corpo che funziona, lo stancarsi, il riposarsi, il dormire, mangiare e ...tutto il resto sono già una gioia.
> Poi le relazioni valide che si riescono a stabilire e pure il dolore che ti fa apprezzare la sua assenza...
> Poi la vita è una sorpresa continua.
> Boh a* me piace vivere anche perché so che devo morire e quello che vivo lo devo apprezzare...perché ci sono.*


----------



## Old Baby Sun (11 Gennaio 2009)

io spero solo di non morire quando ormai non sono manco capace di tenermelo in mano per cambiare l'acqua al radiatore... magari con una rumena che ti cambia il pannolone.... mammamia che terrore !!!!

Meglio oggi, meglio questa notte !


----------

